# Daito-ryu Aikijujutsu



## CatNap (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi,

I'm from Peabody, MA. Does anyone know of a school near me in this art? I know some years ago there was in Saugus, MA as taught by Jim Dana, but I'm not sure if it's still active after his passing. Looking for something near me. Thank you.


----------



## CatNap (Dec 6, 2015)

No one?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 6, 2015)

I live in north central MA. and know of none anywhere near me.  Have not heard of any in the state but there may be.  Best of luck finding one and please post if you do I'd like to visit one if its near by


----------



## CatNap (Dec 6, 2015)

Thank you for the reply. Hopefully someone will post if there's a dojo near me.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 6, 2015)

CatNap said:


> No one?


Might take more than a couple of hours to get an answer.  Many members here have numerous obligations in their lives, and don't spend all day staring at the site. 

I assume you've tried some web searches?  Perhaps if you try contacting their headquarters, someone within the organization may be able to put you in touch with someone.  Even if there's not a school in your immediate area, you might contact one of the ones close to you.  Sometimes, you'll find people who are training in a particular art, but haven't got an official school.  They may be a local training group that travels regularly to a formal school, and practices together between trips, for example.


----------



## CatNap (Dec 6, 2015)

jks9199 said:


> Might take more than a couple of hours to get an answer.  Many members here have numerous obligations in their lives, and don't spend all day staring at the site.



I'm aware of this, and yes, I have done extensive Internet searches and tried this forum. I've also post in a local classified so hopefully something will turn up.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 6, 2015)

CatNap said:


> I'm aware of this, and yes, I have done extensive Internet searches and tried this forum. I've also post in a local classified so hopefully something will turn up.


But have you contacted the headquarters or any of the schools and study groups?  You may be out of luck, in which case I'd suggest you look at what IS available in your area that might interest you until you can go to where a school is. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CatNap (Dec 7, 2015)

Well, I don't believe in luck. I believe in persistence. Thank you for the feedback on my post, I appreciate everyone that replied.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 7, 2015)

It doesn't really matter what you believe in.  If nobody is teaching it near you, you either have to travel, possibly relocate, to train or find something else.  That's just a fact of life.  You can be persistent as you want -- but it won't change the availability of instruction.


----------



## elder999 (Dec 7, 2015)

Saugus. 

Dan Harden.

There's two answers, and I'm out.


----------



## pgsmith (Dec 8, 2015)

jks9199 said:


> It doesn't really matter what you believe in.  If nobody is teaching it near you, you either have to travel, possibly relocate, to train or find something else.  That's just a fact of life.  You can be persistent as you want -- but it won't change the availability of instruction.



  I've run across that attitude from increasing numbers of (mostly younger) people lately. They've decided they want something to be a particular way, and will continue to want it to be a particular way no matter what the reality of the situation is. Not entirely sure why that is, but I think it is an interesting phenomena.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Dec 8, 2015)

people should also be carefull about what they wishes for....
i have worked with Dan before,  on my second class he broke a few of my ribs and his Sempai almost broke my elbow backwards over his shoulder. i am not saying he is not a nice guy,  but his training isnt for everyone.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 15, 2016)

jks9199 said:


> But have you contacted the headquarters or any of the schools and study groups?  You may be out of luck, in which case I'd suggest you look at what IS available in your area that might interest you until you can go to where a school is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


This. I know that Kondo Sensei's organization (there are three, I think, that claim primarly lineage in Daito-ryu) does have "study groups". These don't have anyone who is authorized to teach the full art, but someone who knows the art well enough to help others along the path, between visits from a full instructor. Contacting someone within the organization may be the only way to find out if there's a study group in the area. And, since there are multiple organizations, you may want to reach out to each with the same question.


----------

